# Jasmin Wagner, Schnappschüsse 4x



## DER SCHWERE (9 Feb. 2013)

​


----------



## mc-hammer (9 Feb. 2013)

hübsches madel!


----------



## Motor (10 Feb. 2013)

:thx: füe Jasmin


----------



## beere (10 Feb. 2013)

Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Aston Martin (12 Feb. 2013)

vielen Danke fürs Posting, :thx:

schade dass sie nicht mehr singt............

was macht sie nun eigentlich?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Feb. 2013)

Aston Martin schrieb:


> vielen Danke fürs Posting, :thx:
> 
> schade dass sie nicht mehr singt............
> 
> was macht sie nun eigentlich?



Sie Singt im Theater,
in dem Stück Alexandra


----------



## Mike150486 (12 Feb. 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Sie Singt im Theater,
> in dem Stück Alexandra


Danke auch von mir für die Bilder + Info :thumbup:


----------



## huendo (12 Feb. 2013)

lecker lecker lecker


----------



## Arkadier (12 Feb. 2013)

gefällt mir super


----------



## Norty2010 (13 Feb. 2013)

Danke für Jasmin.


----------



## skueeky (13 Feb. 2013)

top, blümchen!


----------



## szymasnki (13 Feb. 2013)

net schlecht an zu sehen


----------



## Mic007 (10 März 2013)

wie ein Blümchen lol


----------



## mark lutz (10 März 2013)

süss die kleine danke fürs posten


----------



## bitzer (24 Jan. 2015)

danke sehr :thumbup:


----------



## suxx2bme (24 Jan. 2015)

lang ist es her! vielen dank für die mühe


----------



## stryker2k15 (19 Feb. 2015)

Danke für diese ewige Schönheit :thumbup:


----------



## knollo (1 März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder.


----------



## freddyracer82 (3 März 2015)

So ein hübsches Blümchen !!!


----------

